# Another blizzard



## tls22

Wow was this the worse blizzard i have ever seen. We must have gotten around 24-27 inches of snow in the lots i did. I have never seen it snow, drift, and whip like that before. Plus keep in mind the forecast went from 0-20 in a 48 hr period. Most rd crews found out about this storm xmass night, so most of them where caught with there pants down. Alot of private guys took it off the chin this storm also, which is sad to see. On our end we did alright, finished plowing today around 12pm. I dont know how many hrs i spent in my truck....but i was plowing for 48hrs straight to start the week.

The v plow is awesome...i love it. I dont know why i did not buy it 3 years earlier. I pretty much plowed the whole storm in scoop...its amazing how much time this plow saves you. I also used v alot, as there was 4-5ft drifts in driveways, never thought i would use v at all in this state. The first two nights after the storm i ended up helping my old boss after m,y stuff was done for the day, man did my xv and his xls work great together. We moved alot of snow, he was feeding me while i stacked. I was very impressed with the xls also, fisher def makes a great product. There is a pic i sent ek via text of his ford and xls in front of me...might be hard to see. I love the stacking ability of the fisher, its as if a loader did it. The 4 inch bumps stops are perfect. My only small complaints is the xv sticker is coming off(wich i plan on sending a pic to fisher) and the first hours of plowing my left wing was drifting back out of scoop....talk to a few guys and most of them said it was prob air in the system...which it prob was, as i did not have the problem after that. The learning curve was not bad at all with the V. Perhaps that has to do alot with me watching BNC and strokers snow plowing vids alot....the only thing i think i need practice with is postions in driveways that work best......but for the amount of snow its saved me a ton of time.

The only problems we had this storm was me getting stuck 2 inches away from a concrete mailbox.......i try to V up hill(dumb idea) thankgod my father had the kubota as he pulled me to the right while i back-up slowly....got out missing the mailbox by 4 inches...thankgod he was there. And on our last job of the storm my fathers brake line broke on the gmc, which prob had more to do with corrosion thent he actual storm. I know that year gmc had problems with that. We finished up our 2 commercials and driveways the first two days of the storm, and just took driveway calls for days...so many people called.....but i know time for pics....also i would not wish this storm on anyone, you dont want to plow in a storm like this

Dropping my fathers loader off at 730am...keep in mine no snow on the ground









just starting to snow


----------



## tls22

first push ever with my new xv


















amazing how quick a 8.5 can get rid of 2 inches of snow


----------



## tls22

Now the real show starts









Driving sucked...this pic does not do it justice on how bad it was


----------



## tls22

first real stack









you can see how hard it was snowing...seemed like you would make a pass...and there would be .25 on ur pass back...you had to hang ur head out the window to see...as there was not looking back.


----------



## cretebaby

Looking good Timmy. 

Glad you made it through it OK.


----------



## tls22

i love this pic for some reason....the snow finally stop..lol










i dont see many windrows


----------



## tls22

sidewalk crew is good...this guys work there ass off










thanks for parking there


----------



## tls22

driveways









hight of piles


----------



## tls22

Just to break into driveways you had to move a crazy amount of snow..as the dpw made just one pass down the rd the 2nd day after the storm


----------



## tls22

Yep there is a cricle driveway under there.... that we do










My backyard


----------



## tls22

Loaders working









driveway rig


----------



## ford550

Awesome job Tim. Nice to see you doing a great job. I should have drivin over the 50 miles and started knocking on doors. I probably could have made some mad payup. Like you said and I pointed out in another thread, you dont want storms like that. Just too much. Pics look great as usual.


----------



## tls22

resting









Me lol


----------



## tls22

cretebaby;1176183 said:


> Looking good Timmy.
> 
> Glad you made it through it OK.


Thanks crete...it was wild


----------



## fordpsd

Great pictures. We were supposed to get hit pretty hard here in RI but didnt see much more than a foot.


----------



## tls22

fordpsd;1176217 said:


> Great pictures. We were supposed to get hit pretty hard here in RI but didnt see much more than a foot.


thanks man...yeah we where pretty much the sweet spot or unlucky spot...


----------



## FordFisherman

It was an intense storm, I was driving down the road trying to see mailboxes, telephone poles, anything to keep pointed in the right direction. Had to stop several times with total whiteout conditions. You guys got it worse. NJ, snow capital of the east coastussmileyflag


----------



## REAPER

Eggsellent pics Tim. :salute:

I'm with you on not wanting to plow that much at once. Talk about strain on the truck! 
Work looks good. A storm like that would kill us at the one church we do where all the snow has to be put in one spot only. 
Is that a gas powered shovel you're using?


----------



## tls22

FordFisherman;1176273 said:


> It was an intense storm, I was driving down the road trying to see mailboxes, telephone poles, anything to keep pointed in the right direction. Had to stop several times with total whiteout conditions. You guys got it worse. NJ, snow capital of the east coastussmileyflag


Lol....yeah it seems in jersey its 20 or nada...the 3-6 storms are non exsitant...glad you made out good...it was a very hard storm..have a happy new year


REAPER;1176280 said:


> Eggsellent pics Tim. :salute:
> 
> I'm with you on not wanting to plow that much at once. Talk about strain on the truck!
> Work looks good. A storm like that would kill us at the one church we do where all the snow has to be put in one spot only.
> Is that a gas powered shovel you're using?


Thankyou so much reaper...and for the help you have given me during the years....you had a post in the nj forum during the storm that pretty much hit all the points to a T. You def have been doing this a long time, and have alot to offer to young plowers like me..have a happy new year bud. Lol about the shovel..thats a 20 dollar special at home depot..


----------



## deere615

Sounds like a Heck of a storm Tim! Seems like you guys did good though. we got nothing but a few flurries, I was ready to drive out there. That one picture where the 2 brown garage doors are did you have to dig out that door? I ran into a similar problm last year not that bad though and ended up used the snowblow to clean it out.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics Tim!! Glad you made it through the storm ok! We got between 8--12"!


----------



## JD Dave

Nice going Tim. I'd rather get one big storm then a whole lot of little ones. The pics sure give an idea of what you went through. GV would be proud.


----------



## STIHL GUY

you got some good pictures throughout the storm...nice work


----------



## Dustball

tls22;1176196 said:


> driveway rig


Here's a cheap tip for better safety. Screw in a bunch of regularly spaced 3/8" long hex head sheet metal screws down the face of those boards. The hex head sheet metal screws offer a ton of traction so the blower won't slip off.


----------



## tls22

deere615;1176322 said:


> Sounds like a Heck of a storm Tim! Seems like you guys did good though. we got nothing but a few flurries, I was ready to drive out there. That one picture where the 2 brown garage doors are did you have to dig out that door? I ran into a similar problm last year not that bad though and ended up used the snowblow to clean it out.


Thanks Brad....yeah that brown door is not being used and you can only push that pile so far back. The door before that one is 2 car width wide so they use that one...i prob could have gotten it farther back, but i was afarid of sliding into the door with the 8.6 blade


----------



## bare spot

some nice pictures.


----------



## tls22

ford550;1176200 said:


> Awesome job Tim. Nice to see you doing a great job. I should have drivin over the 50 miles and started knocking on doors. I probably could have made some mad payup. Like you said and I pointed out in another thread, you dont want storms like that. Just too much. Pics look great as usual.


Ford thankyou for the kind words...you should have driven over...you could have went door to door doing driveways all day..have a happy new year


J&R Landscaping;1176344 said:


> Nice pics Tim!! Glad you made it through the storm ok! We got between 8--12"!


Thanks JR...was another wild one..glad you did well also


JD Dave;1176363 said:


> Nice going Tim. I'd rather get one big storm then a whole lot of little ones. The pics sure give an idea of what you went through. GV would be proud.


Thanks Dave...the storm was alot of stress...yeah gv def got pay back for when i was texting him during his big storm...he def gave me alot of smart ass text..lol..have a happy new year pal..thanks for all ur help on this site...


----------



## tls22

Dustball;1176421 said:


> Here's a cheap tip for better safety. Screw in a bunch of regularly spaced 3/8" long hex head sheet metal screws down the face of those boards. The hex head sheet metal screws offer a ton of traction so the blower won't slip off.


Thanks so much for tip...im def going to do that...as safety is def key in everything you do...its tips like this that make this site great...have a great new year



bare spot;1176458 said:


> some nice pictures.


Thankyou


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nice pics timmy, glad to see you made it out with out any problems.


----------



## tls22

THEGOLDPRO;1176471 said:


> nice pics timmy, glad to see you made it out with out any problems.


Thanks Ben...happy new year


----------



## dieseld

Wow! Glad that was you and not me. Great job and pics. Definitely looks like you could use some heated mirrors on that truck. Perfect timing on the new plow, and the truck sure carries that thing a heck of a lot better then mine does!


----------



## tls22

dieseld;1176517 said:


> Wow! Glad that was you and not me. Great job and pics. Definitely looks like you could use some heated mirrors on that truck. Perfect timing on the new plow, and the truck sure carries that thing a heck of a lot better then mine does!


Thanks...yeah the truck was bare bones when i bought it...so its manual mirrors....so that def hampered my sight during the storm......yeah i have the level kit, sumo springs, and 700lbs aginst the tailgate...love how it handels the plow...pretty much the same way it carried my 7.5 rd...


----------



## cubanb343

Gotta love that plow tim! Awesome pics, hasn't snowed here in 2 weeks!


----------



## tls22

cubanb343;1176532 said:


> Gotta love that plow tim! Awesome pics, hasn't snowed here in 2 weeks!


Yeah man it def paid off...what a great time to get it....i thought you where in MA? Or you in pa? Because i know MA got snow from this storm


----------



## cubanb343

PA, i've only been out twice this entire winter~ getting ridiculous


----------



## tls22

cubanb343;1176545 said:


> PA, i've only been out twice this entire winter~ getting ridiculous


dam....yeah i was only out once this year..lol and got 3 winters worth of hours..


----------



## cubanb343

i'm sure it's still coming. we're good for 120+ " per season


----------



## tls22

cubanb343;1176555 said:


> i'm sure it's still coming. we're good for 120+ " per season


Yeah snow out there is just of matter of when...it will always come.....that xv must have seen alot of snow


----------



## Mr. Horsepower

Absolutely awesome pictures, thanks for sharing, I especially love the snowblower shot that looks like it was clearing a path in 24"-27" deep snow. 

I feel like we got left out with the paultry 12" we got here in northern westchester.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Thats alot of snow to get at one time. I hate to even get a foot at once anymore, you just can't keep up with it when it falls that fast. You plow a driveway and 10 minutes later they got another 2-3 inches in it. That has to shut down the entire city, except the plow guys. Your pictures look good, looks like it all cleaned up nicely. I hope you made a killing., Here that would suck cause we do almost everything on contract, so we would lose instead of cash in. But if there was time for call ins you can clean up.
Nice job.


----------



## cubanb343

my first storm with it last year was just like the one you did. out for about 3 days straight with small breaks in between. Snowed like 18 hours straight or something. I'm still waiting for you to encounter the little problems with the plow like I had! hahaha! But good luck with it this year, you will be wanting the wings for it too!


----------



## wolfmobile8

nice pics i got to try out my xblade and i worked awsome it can really stack the snow


----------



## tls22

Mr. Horsepower;1176561 said:


> Absolutely awesome pictures, thanks for sharing, I especially love the snowblower shot that looks like it was clearing a path in 24"-27" deep snow.
> 
> I feel like we got left out with the paultry 12" we got here in northern westchester.


Thanks alot...yeah trust you where not missing out...i would have wanted 12 with this mess...have a happy new year...that JD blower is awsome...



Lux Lawn;1176562 said:


> Thats alot of snow to get at one time. I hate to even get a foot at once anymore, you just can't keep up with it when it falls that fast. You plow a driveway and 10 minutes later they got another 2-3 inches in it. That has to shut down the entire city, except the plow guys. Your pictures look good, looks like it all cleaned up nicely. I hope you made a killing., Here that would suck cause we do almost everything on contract, so we would lose instead of cash in. But if there was time for call ins you can clean up.
> Nice job.


Yeah now that i think about it 5 days later it was worth it...but the stress level is horrible and you just cant keep up with it..never seen this state shut down like that..somthing i hope i really never see again


----------



## tls22

wolfmobile8;1177086 said:


> nice pics i got to try out my xblade and i worked awsome it can really stack the snow


Great to hear man...i love the way the xblade scrapes...beautiful


----------



## EGLC

wow you guys got a lot of snow! we got like 16" of white gold  driving conditions sucked so bad, many times we would stop in the middle of the road to wait for the wind to die down....even with the heat on high and the defrost on the front wipers kept icing up as well haha

hope you made some good $$....tell your dad to man up already and dump that little meyer! it looks its hardly as wide as the dump body!


----------



## tls22

EGLC;1177198 said:


> wow you guys got a lot of snow! we got like 16" of white gold  driving conditions sucked so bad, many times we would stop in the middle of the road to wait for the wind to die down....even with the heat on high and the defrost on the front wipers kept icing up as well haha
> 
> hope you made some good $$....tell your dad to man up already and dump that little meyer! it looks its hardly as wide as the dump body!


Thanks,...yeah it was alot.....and i know you did not mean it that way...but my father does not have to man up at all..he is more man then you and i will ever be...he got a great deal on that plow and it has made him money.......he just could not justify spending all this money on the what if........


----------



## tls22

This arrow points to where my town and accounts are


----------



## EGLC

tls22;1177210 said:


> Thanks,...yeah it was alot.....and i know you did not mean it that way...but my father does not have to man up at all..he is more man then you and i will ever be...he got a great deal on that plow and it has made him money.......he just could not justify spending all this money on the what if........


Is smarten up a better word choice? haha that blade looks like it hardly clears the width of the drw! To each their own though! 
How many drives do you guys plow?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Great pictures Tim and I am glad you had no major problems during the storm. Those big ones are the worst. To much in a short period of time. The plow and truck look they worked out well. The first time I used the 8.6 exv I was very impressed with how well it scraped and the height I could stack. The only con was the corner edges were wearing pretty fast. After that first storm I got the winter extendors put on with the carbide cutting edge and curb guard. They are working great and no more wear the last storm. You may want to invest in a set of them. The only thing is if you get them you will have to drill your own holes in since the factory ones dont line up. Took me 30 mins to mount them on. Thanks again for the great pics and you guys do quality work. Have a good New Year.
Aaron


----------



## ken643

Great Pictures! Nice V Plow and truck


----------



## tls22

EGLC;1177562 said:


> Is smarten up a better word choice? haha that blade looks like it hardly clears the width of the drw! To each their own though!
> How many drives do you guys plow?


Is just stfu better for you? he has been plowing longer then you have been alive...your touching a very sensitive spot right now...so please refrain from ever commenting on anything i start..you know nothing about plowing...you buy and sell **** off ebay and barley make a profit...you nurse off ur dads nipple from the tree service and you almost went under a year ago...so please leave me and my threads alone...ur a big joke bro


----------



## Dr Who

if we ever got that kind of snow, they would just shut the state down till spring!

I love the lights on the rack for "rear view" I need to do that to mine so I can see what I ran over!


----------



## tls22

Burkartsplow;1177610 said:


> Great pictures Tim and I am glad you had no major problems during the storm. Those big ones are the worst. To much in a short period of time. The plow and truck look they worked out well. The first time I used the 8.6 exv I was very impressed with how well it scraped and the height I could stack. The only con was the corner edges were wearing pretty fast. After that first storm I got the winter extendors put on with the carbide cutting edge and curb guard. They are working great and no more wear the last storm. You may want to invest in a set of them. The only thing is if you get them you will have to drill your own holes in since the factory ones dont line up. Took me 30 mins to mount them on. Thanks again for the great pics and you guys do quality work. Have a good New Year.
> Aaron


Thanks For the advise Aaron.....and i think i will invest into the ext...its great to get tips from guys that have used this plow....i also want a snow flap as the xv kicks up the snow alot.....sold my old blade for 2600....so with that money i think im going to buy some toys for the xv..thanks for all ur help pal...happy new year bud



ken643;1177654 said:


> Great Pictures! Nice V Plow and truck


Thanks alot ken


----------



## tls22

Dr Who;1177700 said:


> if we ever got that kind of snow, they would just shut the state down till spring!
> 
> I love the lights on the rack for "rear view" I need to do that to mine so I can see what I ran over!


lol...yeah they work out real well...one of the best options you can add to the back rack......have happy new year man


----------



## B&B

Look's like the rigs working very well Tim. A storm like that on the first run out will put some good knowledge under your belt. :salute:


----------



## tls22

B&B;1177732 said:


> Look's like the rigs working very well Tim. A storm like that on the first run out will put some good knowledge under your belt. :salute:


Mike i just have to say thankyou for all ur help....my truck would not look the way it does without you.......it was pretty much a blue print from you..lol. You where def right that the plow was not to heavy for my truck and i would loved the v plow. I thought i saw it all last febuary...this storm def takes the cake...Have a happy new year mike


----------



## EGLC

tls22;1177693 said:


> Is just stfu better for you? he has been plowing longer then you have been alive...your touching a very sensitive spot right now...so please refrain from ever commenting on anything i start..you know nothing about plowing...you buy and sell **** off ebay and barley make a profit...you nurse off ur dads nipple from the tree service and you almost went under a year ago...so please leave me and my threads alone...ur a big joke bro


Later bud, you need to thicken your skin up a little. fyi my dad sold his tree business over 9 years ago.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks great TIm!! You guys sure got a lot of snow! We got 14-16" where I live in Maine. The vee looks great on your truck! Seems like a lot of guys on here have been getting new vee's... So goes your dad have two trucks? The dodge dump and an HD?


----------



## tls22

GMCHD plower;1178115 said:


> Looks great TIm!! You guys sure got a lot of snow! We got 14-16" where I live in Maine. The vee looks great on your truck! Seems like a lot of guys on here have been getting new vee's... So goes your dad have two trucks? The dodge dump and an HD?


Thanks alot man...yeah my dad has the gmc with western and dodge dump......ones for commercials and the other is for driveways...it works out well....but the gmc is on the sidelines..as the break line broke 2 days ago


----------



## GMCHD plower

tls22;1178142 said:


> Thanks alot man...yeah my dad has the gmc with western and dodge dump......ones for commercials and the other is for driveways...it works out well....but the gmc is on the sidelines..as the break line broke 2 days ago


Thats the price we pay in this business, stuff eventually breaks haha... Sounds like that does work out well..

-David


----------



## tls22

GMCHD plower;1178314 said:


> Thats the price we pay in this business, stuff eventually breaks haha... Sounds like that does work out well..
> 
> -David


yep it will be back-up and running soon


----------



## aperfcrcle

tls22;1177693 said:


> Is just stfu better for you? he has been plowing longer then you have been alive...your touching a very sensitive spot right now...so please refrain from ever commenting on anything i start..you know nothing about plowing...you buy and sell **** off ebay and barley make a profit...you nurse off ur dads nipple from the tree service and you almost went under a year ago...so please leave me and my threads alone...ur a big joke bro


^^^^ lol yessssss.. Thumbs Up That kids a doucher for sure, well said.

Awesome pics man. that XV looks like it scrapes and cleans lots super well. Love the way the stainless looks to... now you made me want one, thanks man!


----------



## tls22

aperfcrcle;1179408 said:


> ^^^^ lol yessssss.. Thumbs Up That kids a doucher for sure, well said.
> 
> Awesome pics man. that XV looks like it scrapes and cleans lots super well. Love the way the stainless looks to... now you made me want one, thanks man!


Thanks man...yeah i love the xv....i dont know why i did not do it 3 years ago


----------



## aperfcrcle

ya, I am getting really sick of my old minute mount... takes me so much time to get the heap of crap on and it has just been giving me nothing but problems. I was thinking an X blade or the XV next year. Does the XV really save you alot more time than the straights?


----------



## EGLC

aperfcrcle;1179657 said:


> ya, I am getting really sick of my old minute mount... takes me so much time to get the heap of crap on and it has just been giving me nothing but problems. I was thinking an X blade or the XV next year. Does the XV really save you alot more time than the straights?


even though you called me a ****** I will give you a hint; go with a western ultra mount...drive right into it and just pull up the two legs/hooks and you're good to go. super fast and simple


----------



## tls22

aperfcrcle;1179657 said:


> ya, I am getting really sick of my old minute mount... takes me so much time to get the heap of crap on and it has just been giving me nothing but problems. I was thinking an X blade or the XV next year. Does the XV really save you alot more time than the straights?


I would def say yes....before it really built up last week...i tore up about 2 inches in my parents cul-da-sac.....and even though 2ft of snow is 2 ft snow...i can tell it was so much quicker....plus i went from 7.5 to 8.6, right off the bat im going to see a diff........i think my next purchase would be a xls(not anytime soon) i just like how they work with a xv..and they move alot of snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like some wet snow...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Great pics Tim. I hope that you have caught up on your sleep!:waving:


----------



## V_Scapes

Nice mason dump. where in jersey are you from, im up in Ringwood, Passaic county.


----------



## tls22

Epic Lawn Care;1180662 said:


> Looks like some wet snow...


Well thats actually powdery for us...as powdery as it can get on the east coast...are temps dont go down that low



Pushin 2 Please;1180953 said:


> Great pics Tim. I hope that you have caught up on your sleep!:waving:


Thanks man...yeah took my about 3 days to get back to normal...happy new year pal


V_Scapes;1180965 said:


> Nice mason dump. where in jersey are you from, im up in Ringwood, Passaic county.


Thanks....im from edison...and work in both edison and holmdel


----------



## the new boss 92

looks good time, glade to see all your new stuff held up well. truck looks awsome btw


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1181116 said:


> looks good time, glade to see all your new stuff held up well. truck looks awsome btw


Thanks pal..happy new year


----------



## bacwudzme

Nice looking pics there Tim. That turned into one heck of event for ya!!!!! That plow looks good on your truck! Its so nice to go into somthing in V vs. chipping away at it with the straight blade huh. Hope you have a great rest-of-a-season!


----------



## WHITERAM

nice pix....how do you like those Duratracs in the snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like two more BIG ones are head for you, one this weekend and next weekend


----------



## tls22

bacwudzme;1181293 said:


> Nice looking pics there Tim. That turned into one heck of event for ya!!!!! That plow looks good on your truck! Its so nice to go into somthing in V vs. chipping away at it with the straight blade huh. Hope you have a great rest-of-a-season!


Thanks Pete...i just saw a pic of ur truck in action looks great...i also like ur deflector.....Yeah after using the v there is no looking back..im glad ur as happy with ur v as i am.



WHITERAM;1181516 said:


> nice pix....how do you like those Duratracs in the snow?


Thanks...they are great tires....only downfall they are very agressive tire...i beat on them all summer...so they are not doing that great this winter...i knew this would happen.


1olddogtwo;1181536 said:


> looks like two more BIG ones are head for you, one this weekend and next weekend


I hope so pat...just not more 30 inch snowfalls...to crazy....


----------



## highlander316

you guys really got some snow. I was out in NJ over the weekend and was like dddayuum lol. That your tractor on the first page? If so, how do you like it? Also, what model JD blower (are they still made by Ariens also)? I got a Western 1000 that would look good hanging off your truck Thumbs Up Everything else looks good, you definitely take pride in your work!


----------



## MileHigh

Got Damn...That was one for the books..

I didn't even know you picked up a v...looks great. And those are some good pics, I really slacked off last storm and was too lazy to do much vid or pics. Looks like you've expanded a bit as well.

Later Tim.


----------



## snocrete

Nice equip. & great pics!! You will be talking about that one for years!!


----------



## tls22

highlander316;1181667 said:


> you guys really got some snow. I was out in NJ over the weekend and was like dddayuum lol. That your tractor on the first page? If so, how do you like it? Also, what model JD blower (are they still made by Ariens also)? I got a Western 1000 that would look good hanging off your truck Thumbs Up Everything else looks good, you definitely take pride in your work!


Yeah i never seen that much snow at once and how fast it came down...yeah thats my fathers kubota, he loves it. Plus he has it set-up real nice......The model of the jd i think is 539........idk if they are still made by ariens. It was a home depot special in spring last year...got a great deal....they go for close to 1000 now...did not pay anywhere close to that in april. Whats up with ur spreader? you selling?



MileHigh;1182711 said:


> Got Damn...That was one for the books..
> 
> I didn't even know you picked up a v...looks great. And those are some good pics, I really slacked off last storm and was too lazy to do much vid or pics. Looks like you've expanded a bit as well.
> 
> Later Tim.


Thanks Marcus. Im glad you made out well and got some snow. Yeah i got the V like 4 weeks ago..best choice i ever made.......thanks for the kind words.....yeah i dont take many vids anymore...just no time....just rock the asphalt


----------



## tls22

snocrete;1183147 said:


> Nice equip. & great pics!! You will be talking about that one for years!!


Thanks so much...nice to hear kind words from guys that real have great operations....have a great rest of the winter


----------



## toby4492

Great pics Timmy. JD is right that GV would be very proud. Glad to see that you made it through that beast of a storm. Happy New Year to you. :waving:


----------



## the new boss 92

tim how do yo like that 6.0 for plowing? have you had any problems with it? im looking for a couple years older but same motor, would you recomend it to anyone? you can pm me so we can keep it out of you nice thread!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Speaking of GV, where has he been?


----------



## tls22

toby4492;1184979 said:


> Great pics Timmy. JD is right that GV would be very proud. Glad to see that you made it through that beast of a storm. Happy New Year to you. :waving:


Thanks Tom...it was a fun storm in the end...but very stressful...saying 2-4 here 2morrow which is alot less stressful. Have a happy new year and wish u and the family a happy and healthy one


the new boss 92;1185013 said:


> tim how do yo like that 6.0 for plowing? have you had any problems with it? im looking for a couple years older but same motor, would you recomend it to anyone? you can pm me so we can keep it out of you nice thread!


Yeah bud i have the 6.0 and love it....going on 70,000 miles and not a problem(knock on wood) I like to think i can push snow with the best of them...i would def buy a truck like this again...great plow truck and the amount of money i put into it, i will never sell. Was looking at 2011 today they are very nice...might have to throw down on a nice new ride for personal use...not work. Love the way the new 2500hd sit...alot higher. I prob will stick with gmc


----------



## DareDog

looks like your going to get hit hard again tomorrow in to Saturday lucky!! i gotta move...


----------



## tls22

DareDog;1185502 said:


> looks like your going to get hit hard again tomorrow in to Saturday lucky!! i gotta move...


lol....2-4 but we shall see what happens....the last two years have been crazy....it will not be like this forever...so i should try to enjoy it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tim, shoot me with the GPS locations u need help with......


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1185559 said:


> Tim, shoot me with the GPS locations u need help with......


lol pat.......i hope to see you gusy get some snow next week also...i know it has been since xmass over there....but just give it time....it will snow


----------



## WilliamOak

Everything looks awesome Tim! You sounded like a little kid at christmas on the phone lol. I just realized you really have nothing left on the truck for me to nag about.... You have done well!

now time to 


You ***********.


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;1185569 said:


> Everything looks awesome Tim! You sounded like a little kid at christmas on the phone lol. I just realized you really have nothing left on the truck for me to nag about.... You have done well!
> 
> now time to
> 
> You ***********.


lmao...i was real happy when i got to use the v plow for the first time.....just like grandpa gv told me....i cant wait to see those tires on ur truck......

and one more thing ur gf did not go to cali that weekend...she was plowing in jerseyThumbs Up


----------



## WilliamOak

tls22;1185578 said:


> lmao...i was real happy when i got to use the v plow for the first time.....just like grandpa gv told me....i cant wait to see those tires on ur truck......
> 
> and one more thing ur gf did not go to cali that weekend...she was plowing in jerseyThumbs Up


Sounds like I need a new gf huh...
at least she was doing some plowING, does that mean you caught? LOL


----------



## the new boss 92

thanks for the heads up tim, if your getting an 11,id stick with chevy the gmc looks weird compared to the chevy!


----------



## tls22

pushed a little today..about 2-3 of slush


----------



## grandview

Nice little truck there Timmy. You figure out how to use that v plow yet?


----------



## tls22

grandview;1238633 said:


> Nice little truck there Timmy. You figure out how to use that v plow yet?


this old guy from ny gave me a few tips on the phone...i guess they help....


----------

